# Fainting with momentary loss of vision with tingling



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

For this I'm using reference from this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=33&t=20513

In that thread everyone more or less describes the same thing: Occasionally getting a few seconds of loss of vision where you see static like dots which also results in a tingling all over feeling. Myself and someone else mentioned getting that same thing but it resulted in fainting. I developed DP symptoms around the same time as when I fainted.

I was wondering if someone could answer what could of caused me to faint and why since I got DP (Over 3 years) I get occasions of the static vision with the tingling all over feeling (this is not frequent its just like an every now and then kind of thing).

Could it, my fainting and my DP symptoms all be related? If so could there be a viable medical reason behind my DP?

More info: After when I fainted I went to the doctor and they did blood tests and its results were that I was low on vitamin b12. My vitamin b12 levels had returned to normal by my 2nd blood tests a few weeks later though. My DP was progressive which started off as barley noticeable but getting worse over time.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the same problem. It has increased in severity over the years, to the point where now every time I stand up I get the fuzzy vision and feel like I'm about to pass out. About three months ago, I did go down, pulling a table on top of me. Then my arm was jerking in a strange involuntary motion. I thought I was having a seizure. My doc was not convinced it was a seizure. He did a brain scan, found no tumor, and dropped the matter entirely.

I often wonder why I have so many "body" symptoms. And I'm so confused that it could be just "anxiety", as I don't really understand how the mechanism in the body that, say, causes me to urinate too frequently or almost pass out as I stand up, is the same one that causes "anxiety" and gives me DP. I often think I have some undiagnosed condition that one day we'll have a name for.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like orthostatic hypotension (low blood pressure on getting up): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthostatic_hypotension

I haven't fainted outright since I was 13 but I get near faints numerous times throughout the day. There are some tips on how to avoid conking out completely at the bottom of the wiki article. Just ducking down as soon as it happens helps me some.

Disorders of the vestibular system and DP/DR appear to be somewhat related (Sierra mentions this in his book "Depersonalization A neglected syndrome" as far as I remember. Give us a kick if you need more details on the chapter and I'll find it up)

Keep those brains oxygenated!


----------

